# Où avez-vous mis votre dock?



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Vous l'avez placé où?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

À gauche en haut.


----------



## brainois (18 Février 2007)

En bas, avec les 6 autres docks que j'ai configur&#233;s avec dockfun!


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Février 2007)

En bas et masqué


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2007)

A gauche en descendant l'ascenseur. 

Non, je blague.  En bas, et généralement non masqué.


----------



## takamaka (19 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En bas, et généralement non masqué.



Tout pareil.


----------



## Max77 (19 Février 2007)

Dans le bas. 

Parce que j'aime ça simple.


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2007)

à gauche et masqué (on est vite à l'étroit sur un 12")


----------



## vousti (19 Février 2007)

en bas et masqué, j'aime bien quand il n'y a rien sur le bureau


----------



## kisco (19 Février 2007)

à gauche non masqué, je profite de la largeur du 15''4


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Février 2007)

j'en ai pas!  


c'est grave docteur?


----------



## Captain_X (19 Février 2007)

moi je m'en fout j'ai un 22" 16/10 coupl&#233; &#224; un 21" 4/3 alors le dock il va un peu ou il veut


----------



## iLight (19 Février 2007)

généralement en bas, mais je ne suis pas encore fixé donc ....

par exemple, je le test présentement a gauche ... je vote quoi ?? :mouais:   

(j'ai voté bas, car c'est la qu'il se trouve le plus souvent )


----------



## kenell (19 Février 2007)

au fond du couloir en bas à onze heure face a la mer :rateau: 

pfff, en bas et masqué en général...


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Février 2007)

En bas et masqué lorsque j'ai envie d'admirer mon fond d'écran


----------



## arno1x (20 Février 2007)

en bas à droite masqué


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Février 2007)

en bas a gauche et toujours affich&#233;


----------



## zerozerosix (26 Février 2007)

Assez bêtement en bas, centré, toujours visible. Réglage d'usine quoi.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2007)

En bas et masqué. Je fais dans l'original avouez.


----------



## nastyshrimp (26 Février 2007)

Pour moi c'était en bas masqué, pour éviter que ça n'empêche ma page internet d'être trop petite.

Mais voir le dock me manquait, du coup depuis que j'ai un écran wide (20"), je le mets à gauche toujours visible ... les pages internet n'étant pas optimisés pour le wide en général, ça ne dérange pas de perdre un peu en largeur !


----------



## iLight (27 Février 2007)

nastyshrimp a dit:


> Pour moi c'était en bas masqué, pour éviter que ça n'empêche ma page internet d'être trop petite.
> 
> Mais voir le dock me manquait, du coup depuis que j'ai un écran wide (20"), je le mets à gauche toujours visible ... les pages internet n'étant pas optimisés pour le wide en général, ça ne dérange pas de perdre un peu en largeur !



je fais maintenant comme toi, mais a droite. Je trouvais les pages web trop peite en hauteur (macbook 13") ..  ahh... c'est dire que ça change souvent chez moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

à gauche et masqué, étant donné que j'ai un écran "wide" c'est plus pratique


----------



## PER180H (27 Février 2007)

J'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour le c&#244;t&#233; droit, centr&#233;.
Une habitude du d&#233;but, que j'ai gard&#233;.

Et la taille? Je l'ai assez r&#233;duit, par rapport &#224; la taille d'origine.


----------



## tanucha (27 Février 2007)

je l'ai mis en bas mais envie d'essayer à droite et réduire la taille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

en bas 
masqué avec l'effet génie 
c'est top tu peut en mettre un max comme ca


----------



## Sloughi (1 Mars 2007)

lowryder-00 a dit:


> Vous l'avez placé où?



En bas et masqué


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2007)

en bas à gauche


----------



## .Steff (1 Mars 2007)

en bas &#224; la "Old school"


----------



## PER180H (1 Mars 2007)

Sloughi a dit:


> En bas et masqué


Au bal masqué ohé ohé... !
:hosto::bebe:


----------



## KaMouChe (1 Mars 2007)

A gauche, et tr&#232;s r&#233;duit, &#231;a me laisse une bonne marge pour afficher mes applications sur MacBook 13"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

A gauche, mais pas masqué, j'essaie de pas trop ouvrir d'applications par inadvertance, on est à l'étroit sur un 14 pouces ...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mars 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Au bal masqu&#233; oh&#233; oh&#233;... !
> :hosto::bebe:




Looool j'avais pas os&#233;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2007)

A sa place d'origine (en bas au milieu) et non masqu&#233;. Mais j'ai r&#233;duit la taille.


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2007)

en bas, non masqué, mais au plus petit de sa taille. Il agrandi un peu, mais pas trop.
Sur le macbook, il est a gauche, mais pas masqué. Mais j'ai laissé le MB pour le Pro


----------



## Anthony (5 Mars 2007)

kisco a dit:


> à gauche non masqué, je profite de la largeur du 15''4



Pareil !


----------



## MiCkAyL (19 Mars 2007)

Vu que je suis nouveau dans le monde MAC je dirais "en bas" pour le moment mais y'aura surment évolution ... Peut-être le masquer pour profiter du fond d'écran (que je l'aurais trouvé)


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2007)

JE le met en bas caché, et je n'ai pas le choix car les logiciels d'architecture ont de grosses palettes etle dock et les palettes ne font pas bon menage ... ...


----------



## Bingo (20 Mars 2007)

Au début en bas, désormais à gauche pour profiter de toute la hauteur...


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2007)

Sauf que tu as plus de place en bas que sur les cotés 
Pas masqué, car ca peut mettre du temps a revenir :/, et puis, j'aime pas :rateau: 
On pourrai avoir un nouveau dock dans Léopard?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

Ça existe déjà les multi-docks.


----------



## FANREM (29 Mars 2007)

Sur les Macs connectés à des ecrans de plus de 17", il est positionné en bas, et pour les tailles inférieures, il est positionné à droite
Dans tous les cas de figure, il est masqué
Je n'aime pas le mettre a gauche, et c'est ce qui me convient le mieux


----------



## L'Humeur Bleue (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai r&#233;gl&#233; les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du Finder de fa&#231;on qu'aucune ic&#244;ne n'apparaisse sur le bureau. Alors, &#233;videmment, le dock est cach&#233;, tout en bas de l'&#233;cran.

J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un dossier "Raccourcis" dans ma petite maison, dans lequel j'ai plac&#233; des alias vers les documents et logiciels que j'utilise quotidiennement, afin que le dock soit le moins encombr&#233; possible. Une fois plac&#233; dans le dock, il suffit que je clicke de fa&#231;on prolong&#233;e sur lui pour voir appara&#238;tre son contenu.

C'est tr&#232;s pratique, alors si vous voulez en faire autant, pas de probl&#232;me ! 

Si ce que j'ai &#233;crit n'est pas tr&#232;s clair, demandez-moi une image !


----------



## iLight (15 Avril 2007)

L'Humeur Bleue a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai réglé les préférences du Finder de façon qu'aucune icône n'apparaisse sur le bureau. Alors, évidemment, le dock est caché, tout en bas de l'écran.
> 
> ...



j'utilise la meme chose   par contre, si tu ne veux pas retenir le clic de ta souris, un clic droit fait le meme résultat


----------



## boodou (15 Avril 2007)

Très longtemps il a été en bas,
maintenant c'est à gauche (c'est plus logique par rapport au sens naturel de lecture et puis en bas sur  l'écran Apple 20" c'est loin en fait !)
centré, pas masqué, pas trop grand, effet génie.
il est transparent grâce à TransparentDock


----------

